# Fire Up Your Metabolism and Burn Fat Fast



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Ask ten people what type of exercise they should be doing to burn fat and fire up their metabolism and they’ll all probably tell you the same thing. They’ll tell you that you need to do 30-40 minutes of moderately-paced aerobic exercise on a treadmill, elliptical machine, stair climber, etc. for 3-5 times per week. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

